# Bubikopf



## chromis (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich vor einigen Jahren zwischen Sträuchern an unserem Sitzplatz die Blumenerde eines Topfes mit einem verwelkten Bubikopf entsorgt hatte, hat sich an dieser Stelle eine zwei m² große Fläche mit eben dieser Pflanze etabliert. In kalten Wintern friert die Pflanze oberirdisch weitgehend zurück, erscheint im Frühjahr aber zuverlässig wieder.


----------



## inge50 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Hallo Rainer,

gefällt mir sehr gut als __ Bodendecker  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Kolja (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Hallo Rainer,

das sieht aber schön aus. Bubikopf hatte ich ganz vergessen. War glaube ich mal irgendwann "modern", aber bei mir ist er immer vertrocknet.


----------



## Jam (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Hallo, die meisten Leute wissen gar nicht, dass Bubikopf winterhart ist.

Kennt ihr noch weitere "Zimmerpflanzen", die winterhart sind? Bei __ Hortensien aus dem Zimmerpflanzenbereich weiss es wahrscheinlich mittlerweile jeder - aber gibt es sonst noch welche. 

Ich weiß es noch von Tolmiea (Henne mit Küken).

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Suse (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Moin,
das sieht ja klasse aus.
Sowas möchte ich auch.
Nu´muß ich nur noch sehen, wo ich so einen Bubi herkriege.
Im Moment sind die, glaub ich, nicht so angesagt.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Also ich hab einige Bubiköpfe zwischen __ Moos (aus dem Wald) gepflanzt.
Der Wuchert super über´s Moos, und dient als Abdeckung zum Rand 

@Suse: Baumärkte aller Namen haben die für unter 3 Euro!
Gruß Ruth


----------



## Suse (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Leider muß ich noch weitersuchen.
Der "Baumarkt meines Vertrauens" führt z.Zt. keine Bubiköpfe.
Aber ich werde demnächst mal unsere Blumengeschäfte abgrasen.
Ich meine, die Dinger zum Muttertag gehäuft, mit herzigen Herzchen besteckt,
gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*



			
				Suse schrieb:
			
		

> "Baumarkt meines Vertrauens" führt z.Zt. keine Bubiköpfe.



Hallo Susi, 

vielleicht fragst Du einfach mal bei den netten Mitarbeitern in der Gartenfachabteilung nach. Die können so etwas sicher besorgen. 

Eigentlich hätte Dir Dein Sohn ja auch so ein Teil mit herzigen Herzen zum Muttertag überreichen können, aber vermutlich hat er sich da wieder in der ostwestfälischen Weltgeschichte rumgetrieben !

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich hätte Dir Dein Sohn ja auch so ein Teil mit herzigen Herzen zum Muttertag überreichen können, aber vermutlich hat er sich da wieder in der ostwestfälischen Weltgeschichte rumgetrieben



Es geht das Gerücht, man hat ihn käsekuchenessenderweise in Bielefeld gesichtet


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Moin.

Ist der Bubikopf jetzt halbwegs winterhart oder hält er es nur in den wirklich bevorzugten Gegenden Deutschlands draußen aus?

Als __ Bodendecker ist der ja wirklich niedlich anzusehen. 
Im Topf hatte ich auch keinen Erfolg - ich gieße unregelmäßig.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Also soviel wie ich weiß ist er winterhart.
Hab mal von einer Frau gelesen die sich den als "Rasenersatz" gepflanzt hat und bei der ist er wieder gekommen.
Wie das allerdings bei Dauerfrost mit minus 25 Grad aussieht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis - ebenso wo es das in Deutschland noch gibt - Frost und so... 
Gruß Ruth


----------



## Nebelschnecke (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

 

Mal schnell noch´n Bild nachschieb


----------



## Suse (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Hab jetzt auch einen, einen Bubikopf.
Man muß nur ein bisschen Geduld haben und warten können.
Und schwupps gibt es die Dinger bei A..i im Angebot...  ...freu !


----------



## Trautchen (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Hallo Susi, was diese Woche? Da muß ich gleich mal hin, vielleicht haben die bei uns noch welche...


----------



## Suse (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Hallo Anke,
unser A..i ist gestern erst eröffnet worden, hoffentlich war das nicht
ein "Eröffnungsangebot"...


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

 Na bitte - geht doch!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Trautchen (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Hallo Susi, nee war es nicht, ich hab jetzt auch einen!!!:freu 

Und was für schöne die dort hatten. Nur den ollen Terrakottatopf hätten sie sich sparen können...

Und jetzt pflanzt Du den gleich raus? Vielleicht sollte man die erst noch an die Sonne gewöhnen, die kommen ja bestimmt aus dem Gewächshaus...


----------



## Suse (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Hallo Anke,
och Du, den Terra-Topf lege ich mir schön weg, der wird irgendwann ein Geschenk, mit irgendwas drin.
Einpflanzen werde ich den Bubi heute Abend, wenn die Sonne nicht mehr so brüllt.
Und dann auch nicht in die volle Sonne, ich kann mich aber auch noch nicht so richtig entscheiden wohin.
Vielleicht hätte ich gleich mehrere holen sollen.


----------



## katja (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

hallo ihr!

bei aldi süd haben sie die nicht!  



voll unpfääär!!


----------



## Trautchen (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*



			
				Suse schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätte ich gleich mehrere holen sollen.




Hi Susi, Du den Gedanken hatte ich schon.
Vielleicht fahre ich ja morgen gleich nochmal hin. Bei uns standen noch ca. 5-6. Und wer kauft schon Bubiköpfe  

Ich lasse ihn jetzt auch noch ein paar Tage im Schatten stehen und dann kommt er an Ort und Stelle...


----------



## Suse (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fahre ich ja morgen gleich nochmal hin. Bei uns standen noch ca. 5-6. Und wer kauft schon Bubiköpfe


Bringste mir welche mit...? Kicher.
Stimmt, bei uns standen auch noch ein paar mehr, vielleicht sollte ich...
und eben...wer kauft schon Bubiköpfe, sind doch total out.


----------



## Suse (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr!
> 
> bei aldi süd haben sie die nicht!
> 
> ...


Dafür habt Ihr eine total leckere Salatsoße, die hier oben gemacht wird, aber bei A..i Nord nicht verkauft wird.
Völlig gaga, oder?
Muß mir meine Tante immer in Ingolstadt holen.


----------



## chromis (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Hi,

nicht in die pralle Sonne setzen und so, dass die Pflanze durch Gebüsch oder eine Mauer im Winter auch ein wenig Schutz hat. Immer gut gießen.


----------



## katja (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*



			
				Suse schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür habt Ihr eine total leckere Salatsoße





welche meinst du denn? die anrührbeutel? oder haben die auch "flüssige"?


----------



## Suse (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bubikopf*

Moin Katja,
Salatsoße war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.
Ist ne Salatcreme.
Heißt "Kim feine Salatcreme"
Kommt von den Hamka Werken hier oben in Bad Essen,
aber im A..i Nord gibts die nicht zu kaufen, nur bei Euch.
Hätt ich das überhaupt alles schreiben dürfen?
Ist doch bekloppt, oder?
Wird das Zeug noch durch halb Deutschland geschuggelt.


----------

